# Bass im gardasee



## bavariabeni (8. August 2016)

Servus 

Ich fahre ende des monats an den gardasee und wollt mal fragen oh ihr da schonmal bass gefangen habt.

Da ich in dem Thema ziemlicher Neuling bin hab ich noch nicht wirklich gute Stellen gefunden.

Ich hab mal bei navionics die sonarkarte durchgekuntschaftet und hab gemerkt das im thema strucktur die seite LAZISE ne ziemliche wüste is.

VL habt ihr ja tipps wo ich am besten bass fangen kann.
Tipps für andere fischarten nehm ich natürlich auch gern an.

LgB

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bavariabeni (18. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Keiner der da schon geangelt hatt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Bass im Gardasee ist ein Vorhaben, welches ohne Vorkenntnisse wirklich einem Riesenprojekt gleichkommt, wenn man die Stellen nicht kennt bzw schon auf ner falschen Ecke dort wohnt- verloren. Mein Tipp: Kannst ja am Gardasee wohnen, aber suche dir kleinere Gewässer der Umgebung, wo du dich auf Bass versuchen kannst! Der Garda-  auch noch ohne "Bass- Vorerfahrung", wovon ich in deinem Fall ausgehe, wird dir bestimmt mehr Frust als Lust bereiten!

Schon mal an ein Guiding gedacht? Wie viel zeit hast du zum Angeln?


----------



## bavariabeni (18. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Ich bin 7 tage unten
Ich bin mir da schon klar das ich da n großes vorhanen habe aber ich mag endlich mal n bass fangen.
Bin in lazise. Ich nehm auch n kajak mit .
 Gibt iwo in der nähe von lazise kleine seen mit gutem bass bestand?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Ich würde mal schauen weiter südlich ehrlich gesagt, du bist mobil also mit Auto, nehme ich an? Dann guck mal Rtg Mantova, der Lago Superiore bzw Inferiore, sind keine solchen "Flächenriesen" wie der Garda, da dürftest gleich, vor Allem mit Kajak bessere Chancen haben, ohne dich nach Fischen "tot zu suchen". Oder du hälst die Augen offen nach kleineren Gewässern in der Umgebung dort, ist zwar zugegeben etwas Recherchearbeit, aber solltest du dann endlich auf so ein "Kleinod" treffen, sind dir schöne Bass u kürzere Wege zum Angelerfolg gewiss!


----------



## bavariabeni (18. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Ok danke werd noch berichten obs geklappt hatt

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## willmalwassagen (18. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Mit der Renkenangel einfach Renken fangen. Coregoni. Wenn's dann beisst ein riesen Spass. Mach an die Hegene so ein Barschnucki vom Bodensee dran, dann kann es auch mal nen Barsch geben.


----------



## bavariabeni (18. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Barschnuki? 
Naja rekenangeln kann ich auch bei mir am tegernsee und da bin ic nich sonderlich gut drin  hab an 2 tagen 6 renken gefangen und die paar tage nich mal n zupfer wollt eher barsch bass hecht und aal und zander(wenns gibt) fangen

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## grubenreiner (18. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Auf einer Fisch und Fang DVD dieses jahr war ein Video dabei wie die Jungs vom ASO-Team am Garda und anderen Seen ind er Nähe (Idro und noch einer) auf große Zander schleppen, und zwar echt erfolgreich. War auch n Bericht dazu in dem Heft, kann aber leider nicht sagen wann genau das war.
Schwarzbarsche sind ja recht wärmeliebend, insofern denk ich ist der Garda besser für Zander Hecht etc. geeignet. Wenns unbedingt Schwarzbarsch sein soll würd ich die flacheren Bereiche wie Uferkante, und die flachen Buchten abklappern, is ja im großen und ganzen doch eher sautief.


----------



## bavariabeni (19. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Bild gelöscht vom Mod
Dann lieg ich ja mit meiner spotwahl garnich soo falsch.��
Aber zander wird da eher nicht gehen oder? Bass und zander fehlen mir noch auf meiner liste obwoh des jeder raubfisch außer barsch und hecht tut aber egaaal��


----------



## Honeyball (19. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Leute, lernt es endlich!

Google Maps - Karten und Google Earth - Luftbilder sind *urheberrechtlich geschützt*!!!

Einstellen im AB als Bild ist definitiv nicht erlaubt. Man sollte vielleicht mal die Forenregeln lesen, bevor man sie mit seiner Anmeldung unterschreibt.


----------



## bavariabeni (19. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Oh sorryhab ich nich gewusst aber jez weiß ichs ja


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

@beni: Wäre nett, wenn du, egal wo u wann du fischen würdest, berichten könntest mit n paar Fotos, und wenns nur von der Landschaft ist statt von Fischen, im Gegensatz zu 99,9% Prozent der Fragesteller hier würdest du dich positiv von abheben.


----------



## grubenreiner (19. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

ein tipp noch: Such dir den italienischen Namen für Schwarzbarsch raus und google "(Schwarzbarsch) Lago di Garda" , oder "Pesca Lago di Garda" oder ähnliches. Es sind zwar oft nur Fragmente aber durch Bildersuche, und Recherche per Translator bekommt man oft doch noch ein paar Infos zusammen.
Mach ich bei Auslandsreisen auf unbekannte Arten/Gewässer immer ausgiebeig und hat schon viel geholfen.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Im Gardasee und anderen großen oberitalienischen Seen lebt eine Unterart der Finte, die dauerhaft im Süßwasser lebt.
Hier gibt es einen Link, leider nur auf italienisch, aber mit Bildern.
http://www.bassmaster.it/b_AgoniConIttiologi.htm

Das ist eine Art Hering und ein ziemlich exklusiver Fisch, den es im Gegensatz zum Blackbass nur in Norditalien gibt, mich würde das locken, zumindest einen Tag gezielt darauf zu fischen.
Am Lago Maggiore habe ich mal einen Fischer gesehen, der welche mit einer Art Wurf-Hegene oder Heringspaternoster gefangen hat.


----------



## bavariabeni (19. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Ich werd n paar fotos von spots machen und wenn ich was fang von fischn

Hab auch schon geschaut unter pesca lago di garda und alles mögliche bin aber meist auf speerfischn auf alle verschiedenen fusche gestoßen aber ich werd trozdem weiter suchen vl find ih ja was brauchbares

Das mit der finte hört sich verlockend an  ich werd eh mal das ufer ablaufen vl seh und angel ich ja welche hab vorgehabt vl s nich auf aal zu probieren da ich da auch nock keinen fangen konnte.
Bei mir im see gibts zwar riesen bis 1,10 aber die fängt man nicht wie die 60 brachsen an der oberfläche
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 solche blos zu huundert

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bavariabeni (21. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Soo
Erster tag ist rum.
Gestern hab ich noch das formular in der turisteninfo geholt und hol morgen die karten und dan wird auch geangelt.

Gestern bin ich auch sconmal das ufer abgegangen und hab gesucht.





mit erfolg nach ein paar kleinen bass hab ich auch einen relativ großen gesehen.





 sopts hab ich auch schon n paar gefunden sind leider alle in lazise city. Aber fischmäßig kann sich der gardasee sehen lassen.
Viele döbel und karpfen.
Morgen werd ich hoffentlih auch berichten können

LgB


----------



## Nidderauer (21. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Hallo,

 es gibt doch den ein oder anderen schönen Bericht. 

 Den da zum Beispiel:

http://fettefische.com/2015/09/angeln-am-gardasee-schwarzbarsch/

 Es sollen aber vorwiegend kleinere Fische sein. Ich war allerdings vor über 20 Jahren zum ersten mal in Lazise und da lagen schon Schwarzbarsche beim Fischhändler hinter der Glasthekenscheibe.

 War im Juli auch für ne Woche am Gardasee in Sirmione, allerdings ohne Boot. Ich dachte mir, gönnst erst der Familie ein Wochenende und dann gehste Angeln. Das war ein Fehler, denn nach dem WE zogen jede Nacht schwere Gewitter mit Starkwinden auf und das klare Wasser war wie Milch. Die Angelkarte war somit eine Fehlinvestition.

 Gefangen wurde vom Boot aus aber trotzdem hervorragend an der Klarwasserkante, dicke Hechte, Renken, Zander, Barsche hab ich da gesehen. Bei den Uferanglern gabs kleine Karpfen, Giebel, Katzenwelse und kleine Welse mit stationären Montagen. Mit Spinnfischen wars leider nix #d

 Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, mal ein paar Steine rumzudrehen und klares Wasser hast, wirst du früher oder später auch über die Grundeln stolpern. So als kleiner Hinweis zur Ausarbeitung der perfekten Illusion 

 Viel Erfolg.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (21. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Die Grundeln sind wahrscheinlich eher Süßwasser-Schleimfische.


----------



## bavariabeni (21. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Ok gut hab n koppen imitat dabei 
Ich hol mir morgen mal die karte und schau was an den spundwänden so geht falls wirklich nix geht fisch ich halt im hafen  oder auf aal .

Ps wasser is immer noch wie milch

LgB


----------



## Nidderauer (21. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Grundeln sind wahrscheinlich eher Süßwasser-Schleimfische.


 
 Danke für die Info. Hab ich noch nie von gehört :g. Könnte aber passen, wobei ich die Rückenflosse deutlich zweigeteilt in Erinnerung habe.

 Das mit der Haube aufm Kopf bei manchen Exemplaren passt aber, von der Größe her war nix dabei über 7-8 cm.

http://www.zootierliste.de/?klasse=5&ordnung=550&familie=550114&art=55003435

 So unähnlich sind die der Grundel aber trotzdem nicht.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (21. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Im Gardasee gibt es auch Groppen, die Schleimfische sind aber sicher die zahlreichsten Bodenbewohner. Wenn man ein bisschen Dreck mit den Füßen aufwirbelt und anschließend ruhig stehen bleibt, kommen sie und beißen in die Füße.


----------



## Nidderauer (22. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Hallo,

 nein, Groppen/Mühlkoppen waren das mit Sicherheit nicht, die kenne ich  . Wobei ich nicht ausschließen möchte, dass es die vor allem im nördlichen Bereich auch geben kann.

 Aber bei der Fülle an Exoten würde es mich auch nicht wundern, wenns tatsächlich zum Teil Grundeln waren. Die breiten sich vielleicht nicht so extrem aus, wie andernorts, weil der Lebensraum "unterm Stein" bereits durch andere Fischarten/Krebsarten weitestgehend ausgefüllt ist.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## bavariabeni (22. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

So erster angeltag vorbei 

Ich habe am hafen und steinigen ufer mit kraut gefischt und das auch erfolgreich.
Hab 4 bass um die 30 und 2 barsche um die 25.






des war der erste im hafen
Gesagt hatt keiner was obwohls anscheinend verboten ist da zu angeln
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das der dritte  die meisten bissen genau vor den füßen . 
Die standen meist hinter den steinen.
Sonnenbarsche gabs auch n paar .





 als köder gabs ricky the roach , noike wobble shad  und spybaits
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das war einer der barsche.
Also basstechnisch ist wirklich viel los also viel brutbass.
Borgen gehts nochmal auf bass dann auf karpfen(im schilf zu 20 alle so um die 12 pfund) und auch mal auf aal  da ich heut schon n 90 leider tot auf dem see gesehen hab.
Also als fazit   in der früh angeln und viel werfen bringt viel  hab von 8:45-16:00 duchgehend geworfen. 
Stein kraut shilf und hafen sind absolute hotspots.

LgB


----------



## Nidderauer (22. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Goil, Petri und viel Erfolg weiterhin.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Danke dir für den Bericht! Wünsche dir noch n paar "kräftigere Jungs" bei den nächsten Würfen!


----------



## bavariabeni (23. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Danke hab heut noch n paar auf spybait gefangen da ich meinen noike verloren hababer spy fängt auch.





ich hab den auch auf spy gefangen.habt ihr ne ahnung was des is. 
Ich vermute gibel bin mir aber nich sicher.

LgB

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laichzeit (23. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Das könnte die italienische Rotfeder, Scardinius hesperidicus sein.


----------



## bavariabeni (23. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Ok  italienische raubrotfedernoch ne neue spezies die ich hier fang

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bavariabeni (27. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

So bin wieder zuhause
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das is die karte  bin ja region lazise gewesen.
Die karte hatt 14,50 gekostet und ist 3 monate glütig.
Bestimmungen muss man sich im inet raussuchen  hab c&r betrieben  ist anscheinend legal(hab ich gelesen)
Hab in den tagen a die 25 bass gefangen die rotfeder oder was das is und sunfish.
Bassregion ist anscheinend garda.(laut angelfachhändler in affi.
Fängige köder waren spybait , noike wobbleshad, kopyto ,mini craws,skitterpop.

Farbenmäßig  hauptsache braun oder grün also so wie die färbung der bass.

Top spots sind
Häfen ,krautige bereiche,schilf(die großen stehen im schilf und beißen auch nur da) ,spundwände und steinig schattige bereiche.

Hechte hab ich keinen gesehen barsch vereinzelt zugar beim schnorcheln bei den badegästen (gute 40cm) .
Hecht und barsch solls aber eher nördlich geben.

Ach und tiefen mäßig ist alles dabei (hab in 20 cm tiefen wasser gefangen.)

Der angelladen in affi beim mc donald ist sehr zu empfehlen .
Der hatt alles was es bei uns nicht gibt.

Fazit
Wer genau werfen kann und gern n sonnenbrand hatt wird fangen.
Die anderen solltens ganz früh brokeiern da is es noch nich so verkrautet.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen

LgB
Und petri

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## grubenreiner (28. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Besten Dank für den Abschlußbericht und dickes Petri noch!


----------



## Sito (29. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Danke für den Bericht  und die ganzen Infos. 
Wie hast du den Noike Shad bei dem ganzen Kraut denn angeboten? Einfach am Offset mit kleiner Beschwerung am Haken? Oder per DS?

VG


----------



## bavariabeni (29. August 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Am jigkopf.
Am boden wer nicht viel das kraut war an der Oberfläche da hat man seinen köder durchnavigieren dürfen aber am beschwerten offsetjig ,skip gap  oder normal offset dürfts ach gehen

LgB

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## March (14. September 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Toller Bericht, bavariabeni!!!
Viele nützliche Infos.

Ich werde nächste Woche auch in der Nähe von Lazise sein.
Will dort mal ein bisschen "allrounden" (Aal, Bass, Karpfen, Weißfisch, Zander) ... also Spinnfischen, feedern, Boilie/Pellets und auch mal ganz klassisch mit Wurm/Made an der Pose.

Kannst du (oder jmd. anders) ein Paar Infos zum Angelladen in Affi geben?

Wie heißt der Laden?
Gibt's dort auch Naturköder (Würmer/Maden?)
Grundfutter zum Feedern?
Boilies?

... oder ist das eher ein Raubfisch-Laden?


----------



## bavariabeni (14. September 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Der heist obiettivo pesca einfach in google eingeben 

Der is in affi gleich neben dem mc donald(is auch nich weit von dem grand affi weg)
Es gibt würmer und maden und so
Aber laut dem verkäufer ist der aal anscheinend giftig

In dem laden gibts allllllles  von a wie angelsach bis messer und pistolen

Wenn die karpfen fangen willst in der nähe von lazise altstadt gibts schilf da sind schöne bass und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




karpfen

Döbel sind auch da(gleich neber dem hafen in da altstadt

Im angelladen gibts so mini aliencraws  die sind der börner auf döbel sunfish und bass(in der ul abteilung)

N spezl war lezte woche nochmal und hatt anscheinend nur auf popper whopperplopper und hardbaits gefangen
Die woche davor haben wir fast nur auf softbaits gefangen
Also nimm viel mit die sind bei sowas extremmm zickig

Ps die oberflächenangelei is da hammmma egal ob skitterpop wopperplopper die beißen fast immer also probiers aus

Bass mäßig is ab lazise bis garda gut nach unten is mau

Viel spaß und petri

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bavariabeni (14. September 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Ach und es gibt so ziemlich alles   
Also 50/50

Zander is anscheinend mehr nördlich  aber der verkäufer gibt gern tipps  einfach fragen 
Englisch versteht er

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## March (14. September 2016)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Danke!!!


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*



bavariabeni schrieb:


> Bin in lazise. Ich nehm auch n kajak mit



 Hallihallo,

 schade, dass seither niemand aus dem Forum am Lago auf Bass gefischt hat bzw. der Thread so eingeschlafen ist. 

 Bei mir geht's spätestens in 2 Wochen wieder dorthin und zwar wieder ganz in den Süden nach Sirmione. Dieses mal wollte ich mein Faltboot mitnehmen. Selbst wenn man sich damit nur wenige Meter von den Badegästen entfernt, dürften die Chancen auf Erfolg doch ungleich größer sein, als vom Ufer aus.

 Hattest Du damals vom Kajak aus gefischt Beni? Ist für das Bootsangeln eine gesonderte Lizenz erforderlich?

 Danke und Gruß
 Sven


----------



## bavariabeni (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Ha  ich hab meinen urlaub schon geplant bei mir gehts vom 13.08-19 hin.
Dieses mal mit fliege.

Kajak hatte ich dabei war mir aber zu wackelig.
Ich hol mir vl ein bellyboot

Ob das ne extra lizens braucht wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber frag einfach mal nach .
Berichte bitte wenn du dort bist

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bavariabeni (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Sorry von 12.08-19

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nidderauer (4. August 2017)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*



bavariabeni schrieb:


> Berichte bitte wenn du dort bist


 
 Hallo,

 so, bin wieder zurück vom südlichen Gardasee östlich von Sirmione, wo wir fast 2 Wochen waren.

 Mit Bass wars leider nix. Bei ca. 10 Kurztrips vom Boot aus bzw. vom Ufer oder im Flachwasser gabs insgesamt ein gutes dutzend Barsche von ca. 20-35 cm. Die besseren Fische vom Ufer aus bzw. im Wasser stehend, daher gibt's leider keine Bilder von größeren Fischen.





 Das war der Letzte, der dann fürs Foto herhalten musste.




 Auf frühmorgendliche Touren hab ich wohl aus Altersgründen  komplett verzichtet und bei Klarwasser und Sonnenschein ist es schwierig, mit der Spinnangel überhaupt einen Biss zu bekommen. Nachdem der meist mit dem ersten Wurf gefangene Fisch wieder zurück bei seiner Truppe war, gabs an dieser Stelle keine weiteren Fische.

 Leider fehlt im See ca. ein halber Meter Wasser im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, wodurch die Standplätze am Schilf nahezu ausfallen, weil sie auf dem Trockenen liegen. Sonnenbarsche kann man wunderbar beim Bewachen ihres Geleges beobachten. Das Niedrigwasser bietet mancherorts aber auch die Möglichkeit, direkt an die ersten Krautfelder heran zu waten.

 Die Schrauben der Motorboote strapazieren durch das Niedrigwasser bedingt die unter der Wasseroberfläche befindlichen Krautfelder, wodurch recht viel an der Oberfläche treibendes Grünzeug die Angelei erschwert.

 Den ein oder anderen Biss hatte ich allerdings im ca. 1 m tiefen Wasser über Krautfeldern im Wasser stehend kurz bevor der Köder die Wasseroberfläche unter der Rutenspitze durchbrach. Bei einer dieser Attacken meine ich, einen größeren Bass mit ca. 35 cm Länge erkannt zu haben.

 Alle diese Bisse hingen allerdings nicht und eine zweite Attacke gab es an derselben Stelle nie.

 So das wars dann auch schon mit dem Bericht, vielleicht hilft er Dir weiter bei den Planungen für deinen Urlaub.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## bavariabeni (15. August 2017)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Bin schon seit Samstag in Bardolino. Bis jezt waren es 4 bass und ein hecht. Alle auf basstypische köder . Z.b. creaturebaits und Spybaits.
Mit den Krautfeldern hast du warscheinlich recht. Ich hab alle in diesen Feldern gefangen. Ich war aber auch bis jezt nur vom Ufer aus fischen. Heute gehts aber mim bellyboot raus und ab nach garda. Da habe ich gestern 10 Bassfishermen gesehen . Ein passant erzählte mir das die woche vor mir im Hafen etliche 8 pfünder gefangen wurden. Fotos lasse ich noch folgen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bavariabeni (16. August 2017)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

War heut früh in garda. Top stellen bleiben bis jezt die Schilfzonen mim popper oder stickbait. Vom Bellyboot konnte ich leider nichts fangen.
 Dafür fing mein Kollege auch so ein raubrotauge vom lezten mal plus einen döbel. Die Anglelei ist aber auch schwieriger geworden da in Garda das Ufer steil abfällt.dort gibts aber ein paar krautfelder in denen ich Riesen beobachten konnte . Diese waren aber durch den pflanzenbewuchs kaum zu erreichen.sonst hatt sich außer die Größe der Bass nichts geändert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bavariabeni (18. August 2017)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

So zum Ende. War heute nochmal und die Bass wollten garnicht. Nur Kleinvieh und n kormoran. Gut bei 36 grad is es ihnen auch nicht zu verübeln. Aber nächstes jahr fahre ich wieder devinitiv nach lazise. Da war einfach mehr los und die angelei einfacher. 
Mfg Beni

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## micha257 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Hallo in die Runde. Sehr interessant bisher  zu lesen. Ich fahre in der ersten September Woche an den Gardasee . Wollte es auch auf Bass probieren. Mit einem Guide von dort unten hatte ich bereits mal Kontakt. Sehr netter Bursche.  Habe aber  noch nichts gebucht. Fährt von euch jemand nochmal zum Gardasee?

Gruss Micha


----------



## Nidderauer (28. März 2018)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Hi Micha,

ich werde in diesem Jahr vermutlich im Juli/August auch wieder ein paar Urlaubstage am Gardasee verbringen. Und das, durchs Womo bedingt wahrscheinlich wieder ganz im Süden, weil es nördlich davon keinen so schönen Stellplatz gibt .

Letztlich werde ich mich zuvor aber auch mal ausgiebig mit der oberflächennahen Fischerei auf Bass im speziellen befassen müssen. Ich kann Dir zwar einen Schwarm Flußbarsche vom Grund an die frische Luft befördern, aber Grundzuppeln ist was ganz anderes, als attraktive Köderführung im Mittelwasser bzw. an der Oberfläche. Und da versage ich bisher kläglich.

Grüße Sven


----------



## micha257 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Guten Morgen und Frohe Ostern.  leider bin ich im nördlichen Bereich vom Gardasee.  sollte mich aber eigentlich nicht abhalten auch mal unten in Lazsise zu Angeln da wir mehrere Tagesasuflüge geplant haben.


----------



## bavariabeni (5. August 2018)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Servus.

Ich bin Ende August ne Woche in Lazise.
Da wird auch wieder geangelt. Ich hoffe die Fische beißen besser als zuhause. Ich bereite mich schon immer übers Jahr aufs Bass fischen vor. Dieses Jahr wird ganz gezielt mit skirt jigs und evtl mit einem Riser bait geangelt. 

LG beni

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## micha257 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Moin. Ich bin in der ersten September Woche in Limone aber mit dem Auto werde ich ziemlich mobil sein. Du kannst jamal berichten was bei dir los war in Laszise


----------



## TJ. (9. September 2018)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Hi

Sowohl ende August als auch die erste Sept. Woche sind nun rum.
Und? Wie war es?
Gibt es interessantes zu Berichten?

Bin mal gespannt wie der Basstrip so war

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Köfi83 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

An die die dort waren, wie war es denn dieses Jahr?

Danke und gruß


----------



## micha257 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Moin. Also ich war eigentlich zufrieden mit meiner Angelei auf Bass. Hatte einmal ein Guiding mitgemacht von Lazise aus. Leider verlief es an diesem Tag sehr zäh. Erst zum Ende hin könnten wir einige Fische überlisten. Die Größe war aber ausbaufähig. Ansonsten war ich noch zweimal selber fischen in lazise und hatte auch jedes mal Fisch. Es ist nur echt nervig Abends dort zu fischen da die Stadt übersäht ist mit Menschen. Wir hatten unser Hotel in Limone, deswegen habe ich nicht oft weiter unter gefischt. In  Limone habe ich mehrere Barsche fangen können. Hat auch Spaß gemacht. Bass Angeln macht richtig Spaß aber auf den Gardasee  habe ich so schnell keine Lust mehr aufgrund der Verkehrssituation .


Gruß Micha


----------



## Köfi83 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Bass im gardasee*

Ja ich war damals auch in Limone aber angeln gar nicht versucht weil jeder abgeraten hatte wenn man sich nicht auskennt und bei Limone geht es halt auch gleich richtig in die Tiefe.
 Ich mach da so schnell auch nicht mehr hin, a Verkehr um den See und B, Touris werden da teilweise einfach nur abgezockt was essen und trinken Preise angeht.

 Grüße


----------

